# Heterotrophic Utilization of Organic Compounds by Diatoms



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I happened across this paper when I was looking for something and thought it was an interesting read and figured some of my fellow nerdier hobbyist would enjoy.

http://www.luc.edu/media/lucedu/bio/tuchman/tuchman06.pdf

Apparently diatoms can forgo photosynthesis when light it limited/dark and can consume organics heterotrophicly. They seem to have a particular liking for complex carbs. The author speculates this may be a means to differentiate and lower competition with bacteria, which prefer simple carbs and other organics.

I would love to see a similar version of this study using BBA.


----------

